# Snakes and Supermodels



## wokka (Oct 14, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Source:*
If you can bare to sit through the show this week the supermodels mix it with various reptiles. In television they say "never work with small children or animals", well apparently most of the animals didn't want to play. Channel 7 Thursday night may be interesting.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 14, 2008)

wouldnt mind seeing it, but couldnt sit through that crap  probably one of the worst shows around lol


----------



## wokka (Oct 15, 2008)

You would not believe how long it takes to put together a half hour show.Two days of snakehandling for a few minutes of fame and no fortune.


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 15, 2008)

were you the snakehandler or the supermodel warwick:lol:


----------



## Lozza (Oct 15, 2008)

wokka said:


> You would not believe how long it takes to put together a half hour show.


 Tell me about it - I once worked on Hi5 :shock: OMG hearing that same song over and over for 6hrs arghhh

I'd watch it but we don't get Channel 7


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 15, 2008)

i'll make a note of it


----------



## wokka (Oct 15, 2008)

Oldbeard said:


> were you the snakehandler or the supermodel warwick:lol:



No, I just lent them a few snakes


----------



## Retic (Oct 15, 2008)

They were your snakes but you weren't the handler ?


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 15, 2008)

Actually he was the supermodel....


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 15, 2008)

I wouldn't watch that show, I like my supermodels like I like my snakes "Silent"


----------



## wokka (Oct 15, 2008)

boa said:


> They were your snakes but you weren't the handler ?


My keeper has an exhibition licence which you require in NSW so I lent the snakes to her.


----------



## Oldbeard (Oct 15, 2008)

wokka said:


> No, I just lent them a few snakes


 Oh Reeaallly!!! I thought you were supermodel material for sure LOL:lol:


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd pay to see wokka but not the sticks with snakes.
At least they will be showing some "beauty" in this episode!


----------



## mungus (Oct 15, 2008)

Oldbeard said:


> were you the snakehandler or the supermodel warwick:lol:


 
Have you ever met Warrick ..................:lol:


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh My God!!!!!
The sacrilage of it all!
May I quote the photographer? "If they get angry they will constrict you"
I can't watch it anymore, but by the way Wokka, very nice snakes you have there mate.


----------



## the.badger (Oct 16, 2008)

Manda1032 said:


> At least they will be showing some "beauty" in this episode!



Agreed.


----------



## gen3ls1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I dont normally watch that sort of crap but it was worth sittin through that 10 mins just to see what fine specimens u have there Wokka. Very nice snakes mate. Jai.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 16, 2008)

bugger.... NSW is an hr ahead.... DON'T TELL US WHAT HAPPENS :lol:


----------



## biggie (Oct 16, 2008)

What snake was it in the water?


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 16, 2008)

this is so hard. i really want to see "Rex" but i'm not sure how much longer i can put up with this rubbish


----------



## Trouble (Oct 16, 2008)

Looovely snakes you have there wokka! 
'Rex' is looooovely! Is he an albino olive?
Who was the other one?

Thanks


----------



## taylor111 (Oct 16, 2008)

is rex after the burm in the water


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 16, 2008)

is it still on??


----------



## taylor111 (Oct 16, 2008)

in qld tes


----------



## wokka (Oct 16, 2008)

LullabyLizard said:


> is it still on??



you can view it on the net I think


----------



## wokka (Oct 17, 2008)

"Rex" was actually Buttermilk. I'm sure you all remember her, Lily 's(GreenWillow's) pride and joy. She was most upset that they changed her name and her gender!


----------



## No-two (Oct 17, 2008)

wokka said:


> "Rex" was actually Buttermilk. I'm sure you all remember her, Lily 's(GreenWillow's) pride and joy. She was most upset that they changed her name and her gender!


 
When I first heard seen it I assumed it was Buttermilk and they had changed her name, I don't see why the would've even bothered. If I was going to be kind enough to lend a snake to them for somthing as silly as they wanted it for I'd have definatley not let them change the name.


----------



## unique_creatures (Oct 17, 2008)

You must all know what reality tv is like they always change sexes and names of animals. You never know if could have been the burmese's name?


----------



## MissJane (Oct 17, 2008)

Just watched it online. Search for Make Me A Supermodel on google, it's episode 10.

Sort of hurts my head to watch that show. Reality TV is a dreadful phenomenon.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 17, 2008)

The ONLY decent thing on the show was the snake,absolutly gorgeous.


----------



## Emzie (Oct 17, 2008)

i missed it but i sore a bit of him/her on the add, ill whatch it on the net later

im to assume lots of girly screaming right?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 17, 2008)

can somebody put a link to where i can watch it? i can't find it on the net.

thanks, Jamie


----------



## MissJane (Oct 17, 2008)

Sure Jamie:

http://au.video.yahoo.com/network/100854137


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Oct 17, 2008)

Thought it might have been your's W.


----------



## porkosta (Oct 17, 2008)

I saw that last night..... Felt sorry for the snake being put in the water over and over again. It just wanted to get out.


----------



## wokka (Oct 17, 2008)

porkosta said:


> I saw that last night..... Felt sorry for the snake being put in the water over and over again. It just wanted to get out.



There were actually 4 snakes there so they were only used a couple of times each. Its pretty similar to the snake being washed except we don't get in the bath with them. As an indication of how stressed they were , they came home , had a feed and then went to sleep. now they are back up again looking for a feed. Typical olive behavior.


----------

